# Bread in a combo cooker. Tartine style.



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 27, 2013)

So I lent my Momofuku Milk book out to the baker girl at work, and after reading that she lent me her Tartine Bread book. I woke up at 3am this morning and started reading it. Halfway through the book I found myself on the 'bay and Amazon buying the Tartine set which includes not only the bread book but also his wifes pastry book for only $32 used shipping included from a used book salesman on Amazon. The 'bay yielded a find for a new Lodge pre-seasoned combo cooker for .08 cheaper than Amazon, plus Ill get .30 in eBay bucks, and I already had $9.96 in eBay bucks, so $20 for the cooker. I am getting pretty excited!  $50 and Im on my way to making what looks like a fail proof very nice bread. Going to go and start my starter right now. Anyone try this method of baking yet? The place I work at is heavily influenced by Tartine bread, so I know what the finished product should look like. Super stoked!


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 27, 2013)

i would love to buy the combo cooker but they cost an arm and a leg here, over a $100. i cook with a lodge cast iron pan here a lot for corn bread and stuff. and i love making bread too.

my father's side comes from a line of ice cream makers and bread bakers (aside from the fact that they're also a whole clan of cops and army type folk). so i really appreciate great bread and great ice cream. good luck with your bread baking. 

oh what i would give for a proper wood fire oven with firebricks =D


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 27, 2013)

What I would give for my friend Alvin Felicianos moms pancet with Mang Tomas, adobo, kare-kare and her lumpia. Lucky man you are over there!


----------



## don (Jan 27, 2013)

Been baking bread in a combo cooker for over 2 years, with weekly bakes. Should have done it even sooner. The quality of bread from this method is quite satisfying. About a year in, I started only pre-heating the top (the larger portion of the cooker). Still amazing rise and crust, but without the potential of burning myself when I put the dough in the cooker.

Since you're working in a place with Tartine style bread, then you'll be familiar with handling a wet dough. I found that working with high hydration and then getting proofing times to match my local environment to be the trickiest part. A great resource is TheFreshLoaf. While the Tartine recipe is solid, it has stumped people (eg. me).







Definitely share your results!


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 27, 2013)

> What I would give for my friend Alvin Felicianos moms pancet with Mang Tomas, adobo, kare-kare and her lumpia. Lucky man you are over there!



if you want recipes for the food you mentioned, i'll be more than happy to share them.

=D


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 27, 2013)

don said:


> without the potential of burning myself when I put the dough in the cooker.



:disdain:
Where's the fun in that??


----------



## heirkb (Jan 27, 2013)

A combo cooker is like a dutch oven? I've baked bread in a dutch oven and it works well. I'm not good enough to make bread nearly as good as Tartine's, but it's still good. Now I miss Tartine's croissants...and their banana cream pie...


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 28, 2013)

franzb69 said:


> if you want recipes for the food you mentioned, i'll be more than happy to share them.
> 
> =D


Im always gathering recipes. If you have some youd like to share my PM box welcomes you arms wide open 


ThEoRy said:


> :disdain:
> Where's the fun in that??


Right?


heirkb said:


> A combo cooker is like a dutch oven? I've baked bread in a dutch oven and it works well. I'm not good enough to make bread nearly as good as Tartine's, but it's still good. Now I miss Tartine's croissants...and their banana cream pie...


Yes a lot like a dutch oven. I have Tartines croissaints recipe if you want.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Im always gathering recipes. If you have some youd like to share my PM box welcomes you arms wide open



i just wanna know one thing, if you like kare-kare.... you have to have an appreciation for bagoong. can you stomach the smell? 

i've heard that most non-filipinos can't stand the smell. are you able to actually eat the stuff? =p

coz i will include that as well. hehe.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 28, 2013)

I actually have some shrimp paste in my fridge i like to use for marinating pork in and its pretty stinky  id try anything 5 times. I think the worst fermented stuff i ever tried was japanese fermented beans which looked and tasted like snot.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 28, 2013)

alright. i'll come up with recipes with certain twists and cooked with my personal touches for you to try out. will pm you with what i can come up with.

=D


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice! Thank you very much!


----------



## C. Wallace (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi dear all,
I also like combo cooker. I have baked bread in combo cooker and it is works well.


----------

